# New 25rs-s On The Way



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Greetings to all,

The wife and I will be on the way tomorrow morning to pick up our new toy and was wondering if any one could give some sound advice on what to look for before we drive it off the dealers lot.

We've viewed all the lists from this site and found many others on the web, but there's always more info out there that I know could help us.
Any help in this area would be greatly appreciated. Just wish the temps would come up a little so that we could break it in next weekend!

Thanks in advance for any help.

Big Iron
25RS-S
Ram 1500 with a Hemi for her.


----------



## VA_Kidds (Nov 4, 2004)

Hey Big Iron,

Here's a couple of things that might be obvious, but it wasn't to us buying or first Camper. We bought a 21RS in October, and the dealer had several problems getting the tow package installed on our truck. After leaving the dealer several times without our TV or camper, needless to say we were anxious when the day finally came.

1)The maintenance crew left ALL of the tanks filled with water from the pressure/leak testing! It was so heavy, it was like pulling two campers. The black, grey, and fresh water tanks were all full. They put the tow bars on too light and they werent really helping.

2) The dealer let me drive off the lot without the License Plate! After about 6 trips, and several missed days of work, I wasn't about to make another 50 mile trip to the dealer to pick up the plate. So the wife of course got on the phone and ripped someone a new one. They sent someone out to deliver the plate.

It was so stressful, and the dealer didnt take care of us very well, BUT the first weekend away with the camper made it all worth it. 

Couple other things: make sure they fill your Propane tanks, and check the tow bars are on right and tight.

Good Luck!
Alan


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Big Iron

Welcome to Outbackers.com action and congrats on your TT









There is a great PDI list in the FAQ section. http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showforum=48

Hope this helps.

Look and try everything (shore,gas & battery).
Look at fit and finish and take notes. The 1st time camping was in our driveway and it was a great shake down
Most important have fun









Thor


----------



## vdub (Jun 19, 2004)

Welcome to Outbackers!







I'm sure you'll enjoy the new rig.

You have done the right thing to research a PDI and have a pretty good idea of what to look for. We did our PDI with no check list. Had I had one and looked closer, a few things could have been corrected on the spot. But, most of those problems were very, very minor. All-in-all, we had a GREAT dealer (bluecrick in spokane) and they pretty much took care of everything.

Once you get it home and start using the rig, you are likely to find additional things wrong. Most are little tiny problems found on about every new rv. Best advice is "don't sweat the small stuff". Enjoy the rig! Half the fun is changing the thing to suit your needs. Have fun and enjoy!

(BigIron, I saw a 2nd post, same subject, which appeared to be duplicate so deleted it.







)


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Thanks for all the advice. We are looking forward to a great time in the new trailer and with this site, I'm pretty sure we'll have one.

We've had a few minor problems at the dealer ship, most were due to lack of experience on the salesman's part, but thanks to this site and a few friends we were able to straighten them out.

We'll let you know how it went tomoorow evening. Until then... Big Iron sends his best to everyone.

Big Iron
GO NAVY.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

My advice:

~Test out all the systems, and have dealer explain how all systems work.
~Inspect it inside and out, just like you would if you bought a new car.
~It's best to leave the dealer with everything you need. (hoses, fittings, extension cords, adapters, etc) I was able to work about a $100 shopping spree into the deal.
~If you are not familiar with hitching, backing, etc...have them show you. Practice before you head down the highway.

If you miss something, you have a great first year warranty! No worries.

Once you have it home, use it! Try it in the rain, look for leaks or anything you may not have found before. Test it good before you head out and waste valuable camping time trying to figure something out.

Most of all....have fun and enjoy your new purchase!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The roof is something that is out of sight and out of mind for many people when they do their walk through. Make them get a ladder and give it a good look. Check for loose rubber and for poorly sealed seams and vents. Also check the gutter screws to make sure they are sealed.

Good luck and Happy camping


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

Welcome Big Iron,

When we went throught our PDI, I video taped the walk through. You are so excited to be getting the new TT that you will forget half of what the tech said as soon as you drive out of the gates. Having the tape helps you remember and, in some cases, hear for the first time, all the things that were explained.

Plus, you get to re-live the moment over again...

Enjoy your new toy!


----------



## Big Iron (Jan 16, 2005)

Update from Big Iron,

Well we finally got the new toy home. We had many problems with the sales person but due to the service manager we went through with the purchase.

We took almost 3 hours looking everything over and only found a few small problems and 2 small leaks (seals were to short). A special thanks to Camper Andy, after they gave me the run around and "found" me a ladder, I discovered several loose screws and a sealant problem around one of the vents.

The biggest problem we now have is, we needed a bigger house with a longer driveway. Thanks again to everyone for the help. You all helped us out and made our purchase easier. One hint to any prospective buyer, DO NOT sign anything until after you inspect your unit. You wouldn't buy a house without inspecting it so the same principle goes here.

New House
New Truck (2005 Ram with a Hemi)
New 25RS-S
Same old wife
Life can't get any better than this!

Big Iron sends: GO NAVY


----------



## kenny05 (Jan 23, 2005)

We had our unit for one year and no real issues to writ about. I also using a Dodge 1500 HEMI tows real nice.
Kenny05 


Big Iron said:


> Greetings to all,
> 
> The wife and I will be on the way tomorrow morning to pick up our new toy and was wondering if any one could give some sound advice on what to look for before we drive it off the dealers lot.
> 
> ...


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

WELCOME KENNY!


----------



## jallen58 (Oct 27, 2003)

Greetings and happy Outbacking. You came to the right place for a wealth of info.
Enjoy your new Outback we can never wait for our next outing.

Jim


----------

